# Atlantis



## Canuck

Hello Tuggers!

Just curious if any of you have had luck trading into Harborside Resort at Atlantis?  Would love to hear your thoughts on the resort (I have read resort reviews and Trip Advisor....it sounds like a water Disneyland), and how long you waited to get a trade etc etc.  

We own at Fairmont in the Canadian Rocky Mountains and have had great luck with all our requests....so far!  We have had the pleasure of trading into a Marriott, requested and actually got Maui,  Royal in Cancun (next Spring Break...can't wait) and many other great places/resorts.  HOWEVER, I think Atlantis may be a place I shouldn't get excited over........

Thanks a ton.  You are all wonderful and full of great info and I do appreciate your honest thoughts, advice, opinions, experience and most of all your time to answer all the "rookie" questions you get :whoopie:


----------



## Thanh

*Exchange into Harborside Resort at Atlantis*

We just got our confirmation from II for our October 2007 week request. We were pleasantly surprised since we have heard that this is an almost impossible trade. From what I've read, it is going to be an expensive vacation but it will be well worth the money. 

We have checked out a few rental sites and the price quotes for a 2BR are around 5K. As an exchange, it is very affordable to us. We feel very lucky and are looking forward to this wonder full experience.


----------



## arlene22

I think your chances depend upon how flexible you are with dates. Harborside bulk banks, and they retain the high season weeks within their own trading network (SVN), so generally speaking, only lower season weeks make it in to II. IIRC, tuggers have reported getting II trades for Jan, May, Oct, Nov, early Dec. So you will have better prospects if your request includes those months. Also, watch the sightings board. The bulk banks will usually show up there, too.


----------



## brobinso

I was able to trade into Atlantis four years or so ago.  Got a 2BR in June via II using my 2BR at Kona Coast.  Started the search about 9 months out, and it was confirmed in about 2 weeks.

The resort is amazing.  One restaurant is underwater and has glass walls so you can watch fish swim by while you eat.  Great pools and water slides.  Great beaches.  Plenty of activities, especially if you have kids.

Good luck with your trade.


----------



## PeelBoy

I placed my ongoing search December last year and within 6 weeks or so, was offered a 2 bedroom for October 27, 2007.  The trader is Sunterra club membership.

I turned it down though, cuz I have booked Royal Sands for the same week. Now, I have my ongoing search for any week in 2008.


----------



## Thanh

arlene22 said:


> I think your chances depend upon how flexible you are with dates.



I aggree. I had tried to obtain this exchange many times in the past years (for a week in June, July, or August) without success. This time it worked out very well, because we didn't decide on the exact week we want to go there.

As Arlene said, you need to be very flexible with your travel dates. 

I started my search last October, with a 4-week window request, for a week stay in the month of July 2007, and finally had decided to expand my request window to span over 4 months (07/01/07 - 10/31/07) to maximize my chance.  

This strategy worked!  We got our 2BR unit week for October 2007, and as luck would have it, the week we got is right on my birthday! What a great birthday present from II   

Had I not done this, I'm sure my exchange effort would be another failed try.


----------



## Quimby4

Thanh said:


> We just got our confirmation from II for our October 2007 week request. We were pleasantly surprised since we have heard that this is an almost impossible trade. From what I've read, it is going to be an expensive vacation but it will be well worth the money.
> 
> We have checked out a few rental sites and the price quotes for a 2BR are around 5K. As an exchange, it is very affordable to us. We feel very lucky and are looking forward to this wonder full experience.



What is going to be expensive?  The food?  Isn't full use of the Atlantis facility included if you stay at Harborside?

I did a little reading and answered my own question..here are some prices I found
$9 for a large bottle of water at the beach
$33 for a large pizza at the Marina Pizzeria
$4 for a QUART of milk at the Sundries store
$10 for 1 day of internet access

Lots of people pack food & h20 with them.  Hawaii supermarkets are also expensive for food like Atlantis but still much cheaper then eating at restaurants especially for breakfast and dinner.

We are thinking about it for 2009 and beyond.





Thanks!!


----------



## PeterCooper

Quimby4 said:


> What is going to be expensive?  The food?  Isn't full use of the Atlantis facility included if you stay at Harborside?
> 
> I did a little reading and answered my own question..here are some prices I found
> $9 for a large bottle of water at the beach
> $33 for a large pizza at the Marina Pizzeria
> $4 for a QUART of milk at the Sundries store
> $10 for 1 day of internet access
> 
> Lots of people pack food & h20 with them.  Hawaii supermarkets are also expensive for food like Atlantis but still much cheaper then eating at restaurants especially for breakfast and dinner.
> 
> We are thinking about it for 2009 and beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts on the above:
> 
> I think you'd have to expect to pay dearly for water at the beach, ditto the sundries store. Take the shuttle to town. There's one that goes right to the supermarket. Nice place, good selection. The shuttle will bring you right back to Harborside. We also brought a big cooler, filled with frozen stuff (beef, chicken, smoked salmon, ham, all the necessities of life, right?) taped it closed, and had no problems at either end with customs. Kind of important, because last year there were eight of us, including 3 college boys who can really eat. Just don't try bringing in fresh produce. Prices, according to my better half, are reasonable. But then, we live in Manhattan, so who knows?
> 
> The shocker, for me, is the price of beer. Kalik, the local brew (I like the light, but there are three or four choices) goes for, I think, $32 a case. I can buy beer cheaper than that in my local deli. If you like rum, however, you're in like a bandit. Even the better brands are about $14-$16 for a liter, and the no-name jetfuel stuff can be had for $9/liter.
> 
> The cost of all this stuff has to be balanced against the cost of eating out. Lunch for five of us at the Point, the outdoor casual dining venue near the Harborside pool, ran us about $125, with no apps and only a couple of beers.  Dinners are Manhattan prices or better.
> 
> Three last tips. One, if someone twists your arm and tells you to go to Murray's, the kosher-style deli at Atlantis, let him break the arm. It'll be less painful than eating the food there. Two, if you want to splurge, Cafe Martinique, a Jean-George operation, is wonderful. Beautiful room, best service on the island, typical world-class J-G food. Third: if that guy from Murray's tries to get you to Greycliffe? Let him break both your arms. A total tourist trap, living on faded glory. The worst quality/cost ratio of anyplace I've ever eaten. I've posted on this before, and will confine myself to this brief barb. I could go on for an hour.
> 
> Good luck.
> Bill


----------



## Canuck

All great info!  Thanks, we are very flexible with our dates.......so we will see what happens!


----------



## mariawolf

Anyone trying to trade into Harborside is more likely to get Oct-early December or even late September--it is hurricane season so you take your chances--not that many have hit their lately--when I go w/my brother who owns second week in December there are always folks in the hot tub who traded in--not so much when I go in platinum season when I go--as Arlene says flexibility is the name of the game to get a trade there.
Yes food is expensive--but since you have a full kitchen you can have breakfast/coffee in the unit--I always bring my second bag filled w/snacks and breakfast foods for us and the grandkids.
It is well worth holding out for the trade!


----------



## bigfrank

I have had a few confirmations that I turned down, All were pretty much in a 30 day window. I did take 1 exchange for and was able to use 3 nights of it on a long weekend.
 There has been more inventory posted that is coming available. It looks like the owners that bought to use every year are just realizing they can't make it there every year. So now they are either banking there weeks or renting them out.


----------



## roadsister

*Bahamas*

So when is hurricane season in the Bahamas? (sorry I'm so dumb on this - west coast people)


----------



## rusty

*So when is hurricane season in the Bahamas? (sorry I'm so dumb on this - west coast people)*


- officially hurricane season is; June-December
- height of season w/most hurricanes; September


----------



## mariawolf

I totally agree about Murrays and totally disagree about Graycliff--food and service is impeccable--I guess that is why everyone is different--and that is what makes the world go round!


----------



## arlene22

Also, for lunch by the pool, look for the family combo at Shark Bites Express: 4 (big) burgers, four sodas, and two large fries for $22. Also, I recommend Bimini Road in the Marina Village for relatively reasonably priced, casual, sit-down caribbean food.


----------



## wdaveo

deleted...


----------



## chadsain

*Atlantis- "The bomb"*

We've been to Harborside-Atlantis 2 years now, with third next month.  It is the best vacation we've had in our 22 years of timeshare trading.  Caution is that the cost of food and such is very, very high, so just have to ration your days a bit before going broke.  Essentially, you get full use of all Atlantis property ammenities while still staying away from the crowds.  This year we're anxious to see what the "Cove" has to offer.  Harborside is part of Starwood Network.  We own at Starwood/vistana, which is how we can trade into.  Given the tremendous demand just from Starwood owners, I'd find it likely impossible to get a unit without going direct to an owner and renting it.  However, they did expand the property, and I'd say it is not 100% "bought", so there might be a block of developer-owned units that are placed on II.  Good luck, and if you get into it, have the time of your life!!!


----------



## pcgirl54

I expected a lot of Atlantis since I had read and visited the website for a couple of years. It measures up 100%. We used a Marriott off season HHI week and went in May 2005. Super place ,period. Took 2 days just to see all the underwater tanks. The Spa at Atlantis and the Casino are just as wonderful. What a place!!!

Sorry guys, I liked the NY deli at Murrays and the desserts were good.It was far more affordable then the other places to eat at Atlantis if one is watching the budget. Two of us could eat for under $50. rather than $100-$150.

There is a liquor store, mini mart with water less than $9 a short walk from Harborside at Hurricane Hole and Paradise Plaza. There is a Quiznos and News Cafe and Chosys breakfast,lunch places in the same area for a low cost meal.

City Market in Nassau is the better full service grocer. Harborside charges a fee to go there in a shuttle bus ,far cheaper than a taxi.


----------



## KITKAT1

Just got back from harborside.  Pack an extra suitcase with food, cereal, pancake mix, syrup, mayo, condiments, crystal light, canned meats, baby food, snacks , dish soap, & laundry detergent, ect.  Then just pick up a few basics.   I usually spent around $125.00 to $150.00 on groceries at the city market, this year only $43.00.  A gallon of zepherhills water was $5.00, gallon of milk $6.00, quart of OJ was $7:00.  Murrays, Bimini Road, and Johnny Rockets are all good.


----------



## gores95

Hey guys am I being naive or could my lockoff master suite (studio) Aruba Surf Club Oceanside unit fetch me Harboride 1BR?  I have July 4, 2008 reserved.

Thanks.


----------



## laxmom

Don't forget to eat offsite once or twice.  We ate at Anthony's (a short walk at the base of the bridge) a couple of times the last time we were there.  We actually like Murrays.  Had to take some bacon off of the BLT just to get my mouth around it.  Maybe it has changed since we were there.  Just don't do the dinner buffet as Sea Grapes (?) I think that is it.  The breakfast buffet was really good but  when we went to the dinner buffet we finally told the kids to eat desert for dinner because all the main dishes and sides were less than mediocre.  HUGE waste of money.


----------



## tomandrobin

You might want to try Carmines at the marina village. They serve the food portions "family style". We had a party of 13 for dinner and our bill came to around $350. We were all stuffed after dinner and the food was good!

Buffet for breakfast is good, bad and over priced for dinner.


----------



## holdem

Is there a shopping area within walking distance that would sell drinks and grocery items?


----------



## tomandrobin

Yes, there is Hurricane Hole wich is about a two block walk from Harborside/Atlantis. A case of water is about $30. Still cheaper then $5 a bottle inside the resorts.


----------



## Cindala

Since Harbourside at Atlantis is so new, do you think over time that the summer weeks will become easier to get, or is that just a pipe dream?:hysterical: 

Or is this the type of location that you will always have to put in a request for the off season?


----------



## gmarine

Cindala said:


> Since Harbourside at Atlantis is so new, do you think over time that the summer weeks will become easier to get, or is that just a pipe dream?:hysterical:
> 
> Or is this the type of location that you will always have to put in a request for the off season?



It been open for several years. I exchanged into Harborside in the beginning 2002. Demand has only increased since then and it will almost certainly remain one of the hardest exchanges to get.


----------



## Cindala

gmarine said:


> It been open for several years. I exchanged into Harborside in the beginning 2002. Demand has only increased since then and it will almost certainly remain one of the hardest exchanges to get.



We visited Atlantis last summer when our cruise ship docked in the Bahamas. It was fabulous, and we saw how beautiful Harborside was as well! The sales reps were touting it as being brand new, so I thought it had just opened. I can see it getting more and more popular increasing the demand.


----------



## tomandrobin

Cindala said:


> We visited Atlantis last summer when our cruise ship docked in the Bahamas. It was fabulous, and we saw how beautiful Harborside was as well! The sales reps were touting it as being brand new, so I thought it had just opened. I can see it getting more and more popular increasing the demand.



I think phase 2 had opened not to long before your visit.


----------



## Judy999

*Groceries*

Groceries within walking distance in Paradise Island is very expensive.  Higher price that a 7/11 in the states.  

Best to pay taxi fare of $8 one way (for 2 people) to go into Nassau (15 min) to pay closer to prices in the states.

Example:  a gallon of water is about $6 in Paradise Island supermarket and $2-$3 in Nassau.

Judy


----------



## michele09

We just purchased last week at Harborside, and we were advised that the staff is very accomodating and offer a shuttle every morning to the "local" grocery store for $7 total. They say that trip alone can save you several hundreds of dollars. We were there from 07/20-07/27 and spent well over $750 in food alone. 

Michele  




Judy999 said:


> Groceries within walking distance in Paradise Island is very expensive.  Higher price that a 7/11 in the states.
> 
> Best to pay taxi fare of $8 one way (for 2 people) to go into Nassau (15 min) to pay closer to prices in the states.
> 
> Example:  a gallon of water is about $6 in Paradise Island supermarket and $2-$3 in Nassau.
> 
> Judy


----------



## Judy999

*Groceries at Atlantis*

Unfortunately - the "local" supermarket that the Atlantis resort shuttle takes you to is the one on Paradise Island which is very expensive.

We learned the hard way that taking a taxi to Nassau for about $8 one way would save about the 1/2 the price  of groceries (we spent about $800 / week on groceries for 6 and could have saved about $350).

I think that the resort shuttle takes you to Paradise Island supermarkets to let you think that eating in is not much saving vs. eating at the resort...but I could be wrong.  Additionally, it keeps the Paradise Island supermarket in business.

Judy


----------



## TheOhioExile

We just purchased at Harborside as well...we love Atlantis...so much stuff to do it will take 4 visits to get it all in. If you want cheap food eat at Murray’s or Anthony’s in the Hurricane Hole Plaza....there is also a Quiznos there. It will be nice to have our own fridge and stove and washer and dryer. I'm hoping we can save $300.00 dollars in the timeshare next year. We spent around 750.00 on food and drinks while we were there the week of 7-23-07.

The only bummer of the whole trip was running into a few travelers complaining about the expense of the resort to anyone that would listen. Bring your cash and get ready to have a great time....OBTW I got pics!
wave: 





^^^^ This is the area right above The Dig if I remember correctly... outside the Royal Tower.






This is the view from Harborside itself....the size of some of the yaughts you will see is awesome! Yeah...it rained a bit on us but we didn't let it slow us down


----------



## mariawolf

Welcome to the two new Harborside owners--this link or better yet the hotel based timeshare site is the right area to find any info on Harborside.
The best way to cut down on food costs when you return is to bring an extra suitcase with staples--just make sure to weigh the bag on your scale as anything over 50 pounds is charged extra--it is no big deal and will help you really maximize the use of the kitchen in your unit.
I bring cereal, snacks, peanut butter, jelly, coffee, filters, popcorn and even juice boxes if you have little ones.  We have never used the shuttle because for the staples we end up needing, it is not worth it.  We usually eat out all nights but eat breakfast in and even bring sandwiches for lunch at the pool--you can bring lunch meat in a cooler from home--as long as it is sealed so I buy it at Costco before I leave and then basically all I end up buying is milk, bread, butter and some sodas.  I bring Crystal light to mix in with the water.  
Also there are several good/inexpensive restaurants close by--Green Parrot is my favorite although I hear the little strip mall that it is close to has been bought by Kerzner also!
Have any questions==fire away or send me a private message!
Welcome to TUG!


----------



## tsl

I doubt very many Harborside owners will deposit their weeks w/ II.  The Starwood system is filled w/ disincentives to do this as well as the maintenance fees are over $1000 for a 1 BD and twice that for a 2 BD.  If I tried to deposit my summer Harborside, I would get a deposit out of the Starwood master acct and it probably wouldn't even be a Harborside.  This is totally unlike Marriott for which you can choose a great week in your season, deposit it and have great power.

I know with our Harborside, we either rent it or direct trade it.

You might sign up for a promo package.

If you get in, it is amazing!!  We just got back the kids loved the water park.  In the family vote, the kids vote for Atlantis hands down which is why we finally just bit the bullet and purchased.


----------



## mariawolf

I don't have any experience with Marriott- we have just bought at Frenchman's cove and will likely not ever trade it as with Harborside--I think most folks who buy at Harborside did so to use it--even renting it with the maintenance fees so high doesn't really make sense unless you have a premium week like Christmas/New Years or President's week--we got top dollar for our week 52 corner one bedroom--it more than paid for both of our weeks--otherwise I think there is so much competition out there you have to be bargain priced to rent.
That is why I think there is so much difficulty trading in is that most people bought to use and if not they rent it so that takes away even more from trading in.


----------



## m61376

tsl said:


> You might sign up for a promo package.



Do you have any info. on promo packages?


----------



## Dani

m61376 said:


> Do you have any info. on promo packages?



 While not a timeshare promo,  I just received an e-mail today for rates that are pretty good at the Atlantis....just about my favorite place to be.   The deal is good for travel 8/19/07-10/31/07 and must be booked by 9/7/07, all double occupancy for 4 days/3 nights:

$289 Beach Towers
$399 Royal Towers
$599 The Cove at the Atlantis

  These rates include room and airport transfers.  There is $100 off airfare if leaving from Florida and $200 from elsewhere...these rates are for Sunday and Monday arrivals...more at other times and during holidays and weekends.  The promo code is EF3- Tel-866-ATLANTIS


----------



## jerseygirl

Dani --

Is that the 3 night price (great deal) or the price per night?  

Thanks,
-jerseygirl


----------



## mariawolf

Those rates are usually per person for the stay.


----------



## jerseygirl

mariawolf said:


> Those rates are usually per person for the stay.



Thanks mariawolf.  I usually get the emailed specials, but haven't seen this one.


----------



## califgal

I got an email today from Atlantis advertising those prices.  I thought if it was for all 3 nights that would be a fantastic deal and was doubtful.  I went ahead and clicked further to check, and it is the PRICE PER NIGHT..


----------



## Steamboat Bill

We are going to Atlantis August 15-18 and staying int the Royal Towes. I booked the entire trip (hotel, air, transfers, taxes) thru Spirit airlines as a package deal and probably saved 50% as compared to booking everything separate.


----------



## gmarine

Those rates are per person per stay, based on availability. Atlantis will only sell a certain amount of rooms at those prices.


----------



## Dani

jerseygirl said:


> Dani --
> 
> Is that the 3 night price (great deal) or the price per night?
> 
> Thanks,
> -jerseygirl



It's for the entire 4 day/3 night stay...it is NOT per night.  As an aside, I went to the Atlantis in May for something like $139 a night for the room, not per person, for 5 nights...there are many good deals around at the Atlantis off season. The only drawback if there is one is that they kill you on the fees when you stay at the hotel. If you stay at the timeshare, you do not pay these fees.  Still...the prices can be very good.  Here are the terms on my promo:

"*Rates are pp, dbl occ., based on Sun. or Mon. arrival, eff. for travel 8/19/07-10/31/07 in Beach Tower–Royal Towers Terrace promo and at The Cove in an Ocean Suite. Valid for new bookings only and must be booked by 9/7/07. Add up to $96pp for mandatory taxes, mandatory housekeeping grats., & utility svc. fees. Other Towers, categories and dates available upon request. +Bonus credit of $100 applies for packages of 2 nights or longer from South Florida; $200 for packages of 3 nights or longer for all other gateways, eff. for travel 8/19/07-12/20/07. Offer valid for new reservations only, must be booked by 8/27/07 and is applicable for one rebate per room. Weekend, holiday & peak period surcharges apply. All rates, availability, and offers are subj. to chg w/o notice. Not app. to groups & restrictions apply."


----------



## jerseygirl

Thanks Dani


----------



## TheOhioExile

Heres a little something I use every week or so....it's a webcam of Atlantis.  By no means can you see all of the resort but you can pan around and see maybe half.  


Check it out.  :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie: 

http://live2.truelook.com/face/sqface.jsp?func=live&name=/atlantis/bahamas/camera1&pan=15.902024&tilt=-6.5260534&panfov=13.833334&tiltfov=10.375&overlay=default&skin=default&useapplet=true&time=1186578637393&width=640&height=480&quality=65&catalogname=catalog&zoom=2.9999998&vfmap.x=492&vfmap.y=103


----------



## tomandrobin

TheOhioExile said:


> Heres a little something I use every week or so....it's a webcam of Atlantis.  By no means can you see all of the resort but you can pan around and see maybe half.
> 
> 
> Check it out.  :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:



Wow...you have the Atlantis bug bad! I think you need to go take another week trip back!


----------



## mariawolf

I have had access to that site for a bit--seems it was supposed to be private--sure right with the internet!!--for the buyers of the Residences at Atlantis--it is interesting to see that the hotel is not near as crowded with all the new pool areas around Aquaventure.
I will say that sometimes while loading it will hang your computer--don't know why!
It is most fun to watch in winter so you can dream you are there!


----------



## mariawolf

Gold one bedroom just ended on e bay for $12,769--it was one of those that gets donated to Cancer--prices for a 2 bedroom gold in 2001 were around $26K so that is not bad continuing value for those of us who bought early on.
I had been watching that as I have a friend who was trying to sell a St John summer week at the same time but it never met the reserve--it is now back on with a buy it now price.


----------



## tomandrobin

mariawolf said:


> I had been watching that as I have a friend who was trying to sell a St John summer week at the same time but it never met the reserve--it is now back on with a buy it now price.



I was the highest bidder, but under the reserve price! I think his buy it now price is too high, but who knows. I have had several chance to buy at 12k, but I keep holding out for 10K or under. 

Actually I was really surprised that the auction price never went up more after my last bid!


----------



## mariawolf

Interesting--the owner works with me and has been going to St John with a group of us for the past 5 years--I kinda think the reserve was too high but who knows--I was also surprised the one bedroom Harborside went that high--it almost looked like no reserve helped it.


----------



## tomandrobin

mariawolf said:


> Interesting--the owner works with me and has been going to St John with a group of us for the past 5 years--I kinda think the reserve was too high but who knows--I was also surprised the one bedroom Harborside went that high--it almost looked like no reserve helped it.



I think you are right. When you know that the auction is open, you know you have a chance. Those reserve bids make potential bidders uneasy. I also think that the buy it now price is too high.


----------



## mariawolf

I copied and pasted your last response to her so she will know how a serious --sounds like you are since you ended up being the high one--is looking at the prices.  I also agree with your second comment that folks like to bid to make sure they are getting the best deal as opposed to the buy it now.


----------



## tomandrobin

mariawolf said:


> I copied and pasted your last response to her so she will know how a serious --sounds like you are since you ended up being the high one--is looking at the prices.  I also agree with your second comment that folks like to bid to make sure they are getting the best deal as opposed to the buy it now.



There was VV auction last night that ended at 6600, which is low for VV with 81k options. There was a reserve on that one too. It did not make the reserve.


----------



## mariawolf

Maybe the general real estate market is having some effect on these auctions??
Some folks may have used equity lines to buy and now that prices are down and rates are up folks are being more cautious--I am a realtor and I can tell you the market is about the worst I have seen in my 25 years of doing this!
I also think that since the St John unit had very low points the interest in buying would only be to use it--not like you can trade to go anywhere else with what was it 30,000 points?  Although as many folks have said when you buy at the big 3 that is usually your intention.


----------



## tomandrobin

mariawolf said:


> Maybe the general real estate market is having some effect on these auctions??
> Some folks may have used equity lines to buy and now that prices are down and rates are up folks are being more cautious--I am a realtor and I can tell you the market is about the worst I have seen in my 25 years of doing this!
> I also think that since the St John unit had very low points the interest in buying would only be to use it--not like you can trade to go anywhere else with what was it 30,000 points?  Although as many folks have said when you buy at the big 3 that is usually your intention.



My nieghbor owns a two bedroom, week 28 at St John for 3 years now. He has not used it yet. He uses his staroptions for Atlantis  . Now, he did get a good deal on the St. John unit, but he goes to Atlantis in September! It absolutely kills me. Everytime he trades his unit in for options, the customer service reps are always in dismay.


----------



## mariawolf

Well I guess money wise he is ahead because my two bedroom at Harborside has a $2250 maintenance fee and my friends who own a month of the 3 bedroom pool units at St John only pay around $1800 I think.


----------



## tomandrobin

mariawolf said:


> Well I guess money wise he is ahead because my two bedroom at Harborside has a $2250 maintenance fee and my friends who own a month of the 3 bedroom pool units at St John only pay around $1800 I think.



True, except that he is trading down the two bedroom for a one bedroom. The time of year he travels to Atlantis it could be done more effiecently. I keep trying to tell him he could get more value out of his two bedroom unit, but he doesn't want to put out the effort. I have a deal to trade him Disney for the two bedroom whenever I want to use it. But our vacation plans are set for the next two years before we have a chance to use it. 

He does have back to back weeks in October in a 3 bedroom villa that he does use. The two bedroom was just one of those deals he couldn't refuse, even though he doesn't use it.


----------



## azsunluvr

TheOhioExile said:


> Heres a little something I use every week or so....it's a webcam of Atlantis.  By no means can you see all of the resort but you can pan around and see maybe half.
> 
> 
> Check it out.  :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:
> 
> http://live2.truelook.com/face/sqface.jsp?func=live&name=/atlantis/bahamas/camera1&pan=15.902024&tilt=-6.5260534&panfov=13.833334&tiltfov=10.375&overlay=default&skin=default&useapplet=true&time=1186578637393&width=640&height=480&quality=65&catalogname=catalog&zoom=2.9999998&vfmap.x=492&vfmap.y=103



I can't quite figure out how to work the site. It doesn't look live as I see no people, and I'm sure that's not right. I also can't zoom in. It's cool to see what I'm going to be experiencing in a month, though! Can't wait!


----------



## tomandrobin

azsunluvr said:


> I can't quite figure out how to work the site. It doesn't look live as I see no people, and I'm sure that's not right. I also can't zoom in. It's cool to see what I'm going to be experiencing in a month, though! Can't wait!



The new Aqua Adventure is amazing! The resort complex itself will blow you away! One of the best vacations we ever had was at Atlantis.


----------



## TheOhioExile

I always logged on after work and found the place deserted....by the pool areas when its open its crazy busy but the resort is so huge if you want to roam around the grounds at 2 or 3 and snap some pictures outside at some of the awesome vistas and you can find yourself alone.....:whoopie: :whoopie:  

The pools don't open until 9:00 a.m. and they also close down at 7:00 p.m.  Thats eastern.  Click on the site image or drag a box around the area you want to look at and it will reload the view and take you there.  It won't let you zoom in close to many areas....but if you want to zoom in real close go to the far left to the dolphin area...some times you can watch them feed the dolphins and stuff....its really pretty cool.  They have had many problem with the cam of late....from the insider info I got off of a google search its a small server that can be over loaded with too much traffic.


----------



## mariawolf

The web cam has been not as good lately--it was as you said not designed for the load it sometimes gets--as I said earlier it was really done so buyers at the Residences could check on the progress--there you really can zoom in almost into the individual rooms which was what it was designed for--once it was discovered I think the use has overwhelmed the server.


----------



## azsunluvr

tomandrobin said:


> The new Aqua Adventure is amazing! The resort complex itself will blow you away! One of the best vacations we ever had was at Atlantis.



My husband and 3 kids and I went there a few years ago, and it really was our favorite family vacation, above Disneyworld and Maui. This time I'm with 2 old friends...it'll be just us girls.


----------



## Dani

tomandrobin said:


> The new Aqua Adventure is amazing! The resort complex itself will blow you away! One of the best vacations we ever had was at Atlantis.



   As many know, I absolutely love the Atlantis.  I wonder however if anyone else feels how I feel about Aquaventure and the ever-expanding Atlantis.  At what point is too much well...too much?  I found that although one of the reasons  I went to the Atlantis this past May was to see Aquaventure, aside from visiting that area my first day, I never went back.  I found that since non-Cove guests could not use the pools or beach at the Cove, it was quite a pain to go to Aquaventure and as a result, I didn't.    I also kind of felt that the Atlantis needed to stop already with the expansion.  People used to joke that it was like Disneyland, but now, it is starting to look like Disneyland.

  I dont' know...maybe it's me.  Maybe I'm just jealous of those who were staying at the Cove.  LOL  I love that beach.  I loved it when it was the Holiday Inn Pirates Cove.  They also have nicer chaise lounges and the pools at the Cove are gorgeous.  Okay...maybe I was a bit jealous


----------



## pointsjunkie

Dani said:


> As many know, I absolutely love the Atlantis.  I wonder however if anyone else feels how I feel about Aquaventure and the ever-expanding Atlantis.  At what point is too much well...too much?  I found that although one of the reasons  I went to the Atlantis this past May was to see Aquaventure, aside from visiting that area my first day, I never went back.  I found that since non-Cove guests could not use the pools or beach at the Cove, it was quite a pain to go to Aquaventure and as a result, I didn't.    I also kind of felt that the Atlantis needed to stop already with the expansion.  People used to joke that it was like Disneyland, but now, it is starting to look like Disneyland.
> 
> I dont' know...maybe it's me.  Maybe I'm just jealous of those who were staying at the Cove.  LOL  I love that beach.  I loved it when it was the Holiday Inn Pirates Cove.  They also have nicer chaise lounges and the pools at the Cove are gorgeous.  Okay...maybe I was a bit jealous




where did you stay when you were there? the villas at harborside are large and i love the fact that it is away from all the hubub and we can be in the middle of the excitement or just sit peacefully at out pool.can't wait till may


----------



## Dani

pointsjunkie said:


> where did you stay when you were there? the villas at harborside are large and i love the fact that it is away from all the hubub and we can be in the middle of the excitement or just sit peacefully at out pool.can't wait till may



 I've stayed in every building at the Atlantis and at Harborside.  This year I've stayed at both Harborside and the hotel.  I too sometime like that Harborside is not as close to the hotel...it is however far from Auaventure.


----------



## pinksunset

*Trick to trading for Harborside*

Is there a specific strateg to trading for a particular week at Harborside. My sis got in for the 2nd week of May 2008. Now we are trying to get in at the same time through Interval Intn'l. Our home resort is in Breckenridge, CO. I am being optimistic thinking we can get in? Thanks from a newbie.


----------



## azsunluvr

Dani said:


> As many know, I absolutely love the Atlantis.  I wonder however if anyone else feels how I feel about Aquaventure and the ever-expanding Atlantis.  At what point is too much well...too much?  I found that although one of the reasons  I went to the Atlantis this past May was to see Aquaventure, aside from visiting that area my first day, I never went back.  I found that since non-Cove guests could not use the pools or beach at the Cove, it was quite a pain to go to Aquaventure and as a result, I didn't.    I also kind of felt that the Atlantis needed to stop already with the expansion.  People used to joke that it was like Disneyland, but now, it is starting to look like Disneyland.
> 
> I dont' know...maybe it's me.  Maybe I'm just jealous of those who were staying at the Cove.  LOL  I love that beach.  I loved it when it was the Holiday Inn Pirates Cove.  They also have nicer chaise lounges and the pools at the Cove are gorgeous.  Okay...maybe I was a bit jealous



My 2 friends and I spent most of our time at Aquaventure just floating around the lazy river. Loved the rapids parts. Sometimes we'd just sit in the shallow area and talk. We never spent any time at the old lazy river. Did the Mayan Temple slides just a couple of times. I do think it's enough now.


----------



## tomandrobin

azsunluvr said:


> My 2 friends and I spent most of our time at Aquaventure just floating around the lazy river. Loved the rapids parts. Sometimes we'd just sit in the shallow area and talk. We never spent any time at the old lazy river. Did the Mayan Temple slides just a couple of times. I do think it's enough now.



This was the exact game plan of our group. We had planned on going over to the "old" lazy river, but once we hit Aquadenture we were hooked all week.


----------



## tomandrobin

pinksunset said:


> Is there a specific strateg to trading for a particular week at Harborside. My sis got in for the 2nd week of May 2008. Now we are trying to get in at the same time through Interval Intn'l. Our home resort is in Breckenridge, CO. I am being optimistic thinking we can get in? Thanks from a newbie.



For Spring and early Summer, late May is probably the best time. After that it would be September and October during hurricane season. 

As a second option, if your home resort is a ski week, you may be able to negotiate a direct trade.


----------



## Gypsie

*Harborside Sighting on II*

There is a two-bedroom at Harborside listed on II checking in on Jan. 10, 2009.


----------



## holdem

How did you find it?


----------



## tomandrobin

holdem said:


> How did you find it?



These are all available tonight on II

Harborside at Atlantis • HRA
Paradise Island, Nassau, , BAHAMAS


Jan 03 2009 - Jan 10 2009 2 6 6 266 
Jan 04 2009 - Jan 11 2009 2 8 8 288 
Jan 10 2009 - Jan 17 2009 2 6 6 266 
Jan 11 2009 - Jan 18 2009 2 8 8 288 
Jan 17 2009 - Jan 24 2009 2 6 6 266 
Jan 18 2009 - Jan 25 2009 2 8 8 288 
Jan 24 2009 - Jan 31 2009 2 6 6 266 
Jan 25 2009 - Feb 01 2009 2 8 8 288


----------



## holdem

What resort are you using for the exchange to search for Atlantis? Thanks.


----------



## tomandrobin

holdem said:


> What resort are you using for the exchange to search for Atlantis? Thanks.



Westin Kierland


----------



## holdem

You've got a little more trading power than most. I tried those dates and found nothing. Oh well.


----------



## Need to Travel

*Got one Harborside Atlantis*

I just got a Feb 17 - 24 at Harborside. It was 81,000 staroptions. This is my first year of ownership...I don't think that is too bad!!
I cant go because my daughter is having a baby and he hasnt let us know when he is coming. But I am going to put it up for rental and hopefully I'll get something back on my maintenance fees


----------



## arlene22

Good luck with your rental. I hope it works out for you. BTW, there is no ocean view at Harborside, the best you can hope for is Marina view.


----------

